# لماذا نأكل السمك فى صيام الميلاد المجيد ؟



## mary naeem (23 نوفمبر 2013)

لماذا نأكل السمك فى صيام الميلاد المجيد  ؟
.
.
.





....
.
سمحت  الكنيسة باكل السمك في بعض الاصوام للتخفيف علي المؤمنين بسبب كثرة ايام الصيام  واحتياج البعض للبروتين الحيواني...وقسمت الكنيسة الاصوام الي قسمين:
اصوام من الدرجة الاولي وهم:الاربعاء والجمعة ،الصوم الكبير ،صوم  يونان، برمون الميلاد والغطاس.
اصوام من الدرجة الثانية  وهم: صوم الميلاد ،صوم الرسل ،صوم السيدة العذراء.
وسمحت الكنيسة باكل  السمك في اصوام الدرجة التانية فقط
اما عن سبب اختيار السمك دونا عن بقية اللحوم  فاللاسباب التالية:
١_كلمة سمكة باليوناني(اخسوس)هي  تجميع حروف(ايسوس بخرستوس ثيؤس ايوس سوتير)وتعني يسوع المسيح ابن الله المخلص ..  وكانت السمكة علامة للمسيحيين ليعرفوا بعضهم في القرون الاولي وما زالت علامة مجلس  كنائس الشرق الاوسط حتي الان ونري كثير من الصور للسيد المسيح وبها  سمكة.
٢_السمك اطهر جميع الحيوانات لان معظمه يتكاثر  ذاتيا دون تزاوج.
٣_السيد المسيح له مواقف عديدة مع  السمك في المعجزات مثل معجزة صيد السمك مع بطرس واشباع الجموع ،كما ان السيد المسيح  نفسه ذكر عنه انه اكل سمك مرات عديدة ولم يذكر عنه انه اكل لحوم اخري.
٤_السمك يعتبر من اقل انواع اللحوم اثارة للشهوات بسبب ان لحمه خفيف  جدا ،لان الغرض من الصوم عن اللحوم عدم اثارة الشهوات التي تسببها اللحوم الحيوانية  .
أتمنى تكون المعلومات  مفيدة..

​ ​ 




​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (23 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا للمعلومة 
وكل صوم وانتم طيبين


----------



## naguib samir (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ارجو ان تضعيها في المنتدى العام 
معلومه وشكرامفيده جدا


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2013)

_*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
صوم مبارك
شكرا للموضوع المهم جدا
الرب يباركك

*_​


----------



## bent el noor (24 نوفمبر 2013)

ميرسى مارى على المعلومات القيمه ربنا يباركك


----------



## naguib samir (24 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا وكل سنه وانتم طيبين الصيام غدا


----------

